# ResiNews: Jaguar XK 120 coupé for Tyco wide pan chassis



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi folks,

here´s my late New Year´s rocket: I finally found a nice diecast of one of my all-time favorites (been working on a T-Jet version a long time, but was never really satisfied with the stance), that fits the good ol´ Tyco wide pan chassis like a glove!

For the first time I cast this body with the mounting tabs already built-in, so finishing the car is easy.

The imperfections on the left front and right rear are not because I need new glasses. I finished the very first "mold-cleaner" casting from the fresh silicone, where a little mold-release agent was stuck. Of course the following bodies are flawless! 

So here´s some appetizer pix:





































The body makes a surprisingly well handling racer - although a bit on the heavy side weightwise (the finished one is 5.5. g) and the long rear overhang usually isn´t very welcome, she´s perfect for some fun paint trading in the corners...  

Best regs and greetings from the other side of the puddle,

Claus


----------



## GTPguy (Oct 17, 2008)

Beautiful work, Claus. Nicely done detail painting!


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Nice car.How do I get one.Tom Stumpf


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

ooh!!  nd


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

GREAT JAGS!!!!! Would love those in a tjet size.


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

tomhocars said:


> Nice car.How do I get one.Tom Stumpf


ME TOO!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice Jag, very nice!!! Like the hardtop version myself. Like the pics too!!! RM


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Gorgeous Jags, Claus!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Aww man that car is one of my dad's favorite!!!! Awesome job man!!!

Wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Sweet looking! Looks like it would be a great runner. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Thanks guys...*

...for all those positive comments!!! 

I knew I´m not the only one with a weak spot for vintage British steel (or aluminium - that´s what was used thru the first production years of the XK 120 1:1 scale bodies)... 

For those feeling a sudden need to own a Jag (or two) themselves: Please send me a PM!

Kits are 15 $ (color cast body + PVC "glass"), finished bodies (w/o decals!) are 35 $ for all HT members (I usually charge the same numbers in EUR)! Airmail letter post shipping to the U.S. will be 8.50 $.

Thank you all and have a great rest of the weekend!

Best regs and greetings from the other side of the puddle,

Claus


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Claus you got a winner here! Nice body lines, fun detail to paint and just a plain slick looker. 
Ooooooooooooooooooh lah, lah that is Kewl.

Bob...looks like lots of room for some Hooters decals on this body...zilla


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Very nice. I love old Jags as well, I want to see the first skilled person add some nice frosted LEDs on this car!


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Excellent as always. I admire your steady hand.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

thats beautiful.you have outdone youself,once again!love these funky euro builds ya keep sending us!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Sweet Kitty! Thats one stalking looking cat..the felines are slick.. ok out of cat sayings.. nice work!


Dave


----------



## 706hemi (Oct 23, 2009)

hi claus, yep, thats a pretty sweet cast, the boys at coventry would be proud!!! all the best from the u.k, take it easy, tony


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Stunning build Claus. Detail is just awesome. The 120 is just a classic! I'm going to have to save some dollars for one of these!!!


----------

